# Teleportation in Combat Damage



## kumagroo (May 25, 2009)

Hi there,

I just dowloaded the two free files, and I'm quite impressed.  I may pre-subscribe as this Adventure Path kicks the heiny off the one currently being published on a certain e magazine that rhymes with "Luncheon" (or "Lungeon", I guess).

However, while I learned that _out of combat_ teleportation is 4d6 of damage, and I saw the optional low-level rule of damage, where does the pdf mention the in combat damage for Burning Sky (as it pertains to fey step and eladrin)?

Thanks and sorry if I'm blind.


----------



## Boregar (May 25, 2009)

Page 16 of the Player's Guide gives you all the details, and its 1 point of damage per square teleported.

Oh, and it gives your melee weapon a +5 fire damage bonus until the end of your next turn as a trade-off.


----------



## Morrus (May 25, 2009)

I'm glad you like it!

Yep, that's in the _Player's Guide_, as Boregar says.  1 point per square, and +5 fire damage bonus to melee attacks until the end of your next turn.


----------



## kumagroo (May 25, 2009)

OK, great!  That really doesn't seem outrageously bad to me, as someone below stated; well worth the flavor in my opinion.


----------



## Zinovia (May 27, 2009)

When i did my own conversion, I just decided that effect didn't apply to short range battle teleports.  Anything over 10 squares will, but not the normal eladrin, swordmage, or feylock 'ports.  I didn't want to weaken those as race or class choices (and we have one of each in our current party).  IIRC this is also listed as an option for the official 4E conversion.  

Personally I don't want to discourage the players from using abilities they should have, nor require them to find fire resist items at first level (or so).  Furthermore long distance teleportation just works differently (rituals and such) in my game.  YMMV.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 27, 2009)

I'd recommend still mentioning an intense heat whenever they teleport, just to point out that something out of the ordinary is going on, and as warning for when they decide to teleport farther.



In my original run of this campaign, the final fight of the whole shebang ended with a villain's ally trying to teleport him out of harm's way. At that point, all the PCs and most NPCs had learned to prep with resist energy spells, but the villain had been hit with a dispel magic. 



Spoiler



The villain? Shaaladel? All the PCs wanted to kill the bastard. The ally who tried to save him? His daughter Shalosha, who had joined with the party, but couldn't stand to see her father killed. It was a horrific, tragic, and utterly satisfying end to Shaaladel, killed by the daughter he never respected, but who loved him anyway.


----------



## Zinovia (May 27, 2009)

Telling them they feel the intense heat when they teleport is a good idea.  I could start doing that a little as a sign that the effect is intensifying slightly.  It will worry them a bit.  Worrying the PC's is good for them.


----------

